# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Ryan & Natasha

## lizann

Got from another board so dont know how true but over the next few weeks Ryan and Natasha grow close over their hatred of Mark and not wanting him back and Ryan develops a crush on Natasha the question is will Natasha also develop feelings for her dead husband's son who her daughter is also in love with - should be interesting  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

What board did you read this on. Judging by Natashas reaction when she thought that Ryan and Maisie were lovers I would think it unlikely that they would feature anothere possible INCEST storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Natasha hates Ryan and his mother and i doubt she would do it to Maisie

----------

